

HP Holds Navy Network ‘Hostage’ for $3.3 Billion - pietrofmaggi
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/08/hp-holds-navy-network-hostage/#ixzz0zH1qgHUT

======
hga
A duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1649860>

